# Giro fantasy site



## rich p (5 Apr 2010)

To enter this year's Giro then click on the link below. Create a team and put your nationality down as Montserrat. 


http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/


If you look under 'change account details 'there is a submit change button which still has CycleChat as a mini-league.

Hamster Damn 0 - rich p
Les Singes 0 - John the Monkey
I LUV BI BOYS 0 - Skip Madness
CCC - 
Biking Foxes - Biking Fox
Real Madrich 0 - Mr Dickie Ramsden
Team Hormone - johnnyh
Flying Monkeys 0 -Flying Monkey
Arthur's Boys 0 - Catherine
Cattywat 0 - Noodley
Pedal dancers 0 - Crackle 
porridge noshers 0 - theloafer
Sportlichkeit - Speicher
Giro All Star Fraudsters - Dayvo
Poonage - Montage
Fantastic Flyers - 4F
Fenton Flyers - 
Ken Barlow World
Giro d'Yorkshire = admin
Broomwagon regulars - Kablinsky
endoftether elite - dmoan
RandomRiders - Telemark


----------



## Chuffy (5 Apr 2010)

Hinault for the win!


----------



## rich p (5 Apr 2010)

Bernard - I'll punch your lights out - Hinault?


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2010)

He no win.


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2010)

Crackle, did you receive two emails from the organiser? Was it you who kindly logged me into the Veulta? When it says Register, does everyone re-register or just new peeps?


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> Crackle, did you receive two emails from the organiser? Was it you who kindly logged me into the Veulta? When it says Register, does everyone re-register or just new peeps?



Yep. I was going to PM it to you, this is it.

_Hi all



Just to let you know that I have updated the site for this year's Grand Tours. Initial provisional rider selections for the Giro have been added for existing pro-tour riders, I will add neo-pros in the next few days. 



For some reason that I can't quite fathom, the create team script didn't work properly when I tested it so I had to make a slight change to how it worked. Now the page will not update automatically whenever you select a new rider, you will need to hit the submit button once you have selected all 9 riders.



Please let me know if you encounter any other bugs. 



Regards,

Noel_

Are you going to re-register or use the same one, it remembers who you are if you use the same one.


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2010)

Crackle said:


> ...it remembers who you are if you use the same one.



It didnae remember me, I had to re-register: I managed to use the same username, same password as last year


----------



## Crackle (5 Apr 2010)

Noodley said:


> It didnae remember me, I had to re-register: I managed to use the same username, same password as last year



Odd, same username password worked for me. Did you get the e-mail, if you didn't maybe your details got lost.


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2010)

I shall try a fresh start then, as me, and allow plenty of time.


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2010)

Crackle said:


> Odd, same username password worked for me. Did you get the e-mail, if you didn't maybe your details got lost.



Yes I got the e-mail then I got told the site did not recognise me e-mail address when I asked for a new password. So I re-registered using the same username, same password, same e-mail. 

Anyway, I'll now spend the next few weeks with my head buried in the form book...


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2010)

So I can register now, and choose the winning a team later then? 
Rather than with only ten minutes to spare?


----------



## Noodley (5 Apr 2010)

I trust we shall all be loyal subjects of Montserrat again


----------



## Speicher (5 Apr 2010)

Oh yes, forgotten that bit.


----------



## Chuffy (6 Apr 2010)

Excellent. All I need to do now is pick the winning Eyetalian. 

Gino Bartali for the win!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2010)

How do I join the CC peloton?


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2010)

Did I know that the first 3 days of the Tour of Italy start in Amsterdam?

The world's gone mad!!!!


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> How do I join the CC peloton?



sign up on the link in the op: Choose CC as your league on your acct. page I think or when you pick the team.


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2010)

Noodley said:


> I trust we shall all be loyal subjects of *Montserrat* again



Is this added in your country of origin?

It is not as daft a question as it sounds. It is something to do with knowing who has entered from Cycle Chat. I do not think he did "mini-leagues" last year. Mini-leagues were on Velogames, IIRC.


----------



## Noodley (6 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> Is this added in your country of origin?
> 
> It is not as daft a question as it sounds. It is something to do with knowing who has entered from Cycle Chat. I do not think he did "mini-leagues" last year. Mini-leagues were on Velogames, IIRC.




We started off at Monserrat as the mini league was not set up and it made identifying CCers easier for me....a few days into it I got an e-mail confirming the CC mini league was set up.

Dayvo was still at the bottom under both sustems


----------



## Speicher (6 Apr 2010)

Now you tell me!! After all the time I spent getting a Visa and the right vaccinations, doing my packing, booking the flight.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2010)

Done, the Flying Monkeys of Montserrat will wend their evil ways in this Giro...


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2010)

Noodley said:


> Dayvo was still at the bottom under both sustems





Joining the party late, I picked my team at the 11th hour, unaware that 2-3 of my riders weren't racing!

You'll be eating my left-over spaghetti, this year, Noodley, assuming your boys find their way around Italy!


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2010)

BTW, have you (collectively, not just Noodley) registered yet, and if so under Montserrat colours or CC's name?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2010)

I'm from Montserrat in the CycleChat league.


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2010)

Isn't it a bit early for an accurate start list or do you intend to update as things emerge?


----------



## Dayvo (6 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Isn't it a bit early for an accurate start list or do you intend to update as things emerge?



That's what I thought!

Only three of my first team elite riders were showing on the list! 

I'll have to keep a beady eye on the start date and updated list of riders: don't want to miss out like I did last year!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Isn't it a bit early for an accurate start list or do you intend to update as things emerge?



Yes, you can change whatever you like until the day of the first stage... I was just playing around.


----------



## User169 (6 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Did I know that the first 3 days of the Tour of Italy start in Amsterdam?
> 
> The world's gone mad!!!!



It comes pretty close to my front door on day three!


----------



## col1888 (8 Apr 2010)

Hi Guys

Just registered for this as well. My first go, so we will see how it goes.

Col


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2010)

rich p said:


> Did I know that the first 3 days of the Tour of Italy start in Amsterdam?
> 
> The world's gone mad!!!!



Can you guess where it is starting in 2012?


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2010)

Speicher said:


> Can you guess where it is starting in 2012?



The Mull of Kintyre?


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2010)

Not even close, and no googling!


----------



## Crackle (28 Apr 2010)

Far will they travel and much will they pedal....


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2010)

Needing Pedaloes more like, and a good wash afterwards!

In fact a huge amount of washing.


----------



## Noodley (28 Apr 2010)

US of Italy


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2010)

Do you mean the United States *of* Italy? in which case No.


----------



## Noodley (28 Apr 2010)

No I mean US of It*A*ly...Washington DC to be exact. 

Washington DC, part of the Vatican City


----------



## montage (28 Apr 2010)

My Team:

Wiggins,
Vandevelve
Sastre
Evans
Pellizoti
Basso
Voeckler
Petacchi
Cummings

need to put a bit more sprint power in there 

edit: just realised I am better off going for stage wins.... best review this team!


----------



## Speicher (28 Apr 2010)

I am still trying to decide between Voeckler and Bruseghin. Apart from that my team is decided. Bruseghin won it in either 2007 or 2008.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Apr 2010)

Hurrah...I'm in the CC league as well. My team is under wraps, in a top secret training camp in Leeds!


----------



## Dayvo (29 Apr 2010)

Most of my 'first-choice' team seem to be saving themselves for the TdeF!

So I've decided to go for a team with celebrity names. 

I'll wait until (almost) the last minute before giving them the nod, as I want to avoid the mistake of last year and find three of my selection weren't racing!


----------



## Speicher (29 Apr 2010)

My team are in top secret training with Magnus Backstedt. (Somewhere in South Wales).

Davyo can you remember if NR stands for New Recruit?


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Most of my 'first-choice' team seem to be saving themselves for the TdeF!
> 
> So I've decided to go for a team with celebrity names.
> 
> I'll wait until (almost) the last minute before giving them the nod, as I want to avoid the mistake of last year and find three of my selection weren't racing!



That's a pity, Dayvo, I was hoping to get a preview of which riders you were giving the kiss of death to this year


----------



## Noodley (29 Apr 2010)

What teams have announced their starting 9?


----------



## Dayvo (29 Apr 2010)

Noodley said:


> What teams have announced their starting 9?



Doesn't seem to be an up-to-date announcement yet!


----------



## Noodley (29 Apr 2010)

Just found Cervelo and Columbia rosters, not too obviously tucked away on cyclingnews....


----------



## lucybears (2 May 2010)

http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?detp=view&_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=MTk2NjE=


----------



## Noodley (2 May 2010)

Okay, just created my 'first attempt' team - quite happy with it as a first effort, and might just leave it as is...

...I cannae remember how to join the cyclechat mini-league, or will I still be part of it from last year?


----------



## rich p (2 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Okay, just created my 'first attempt' team - quite happy with it as a first effort, and might just leave it as is...
> 
> ...I cannae remember how to join the cyclechat mini-league, or will I still be part of it from last year?



I think you organised it last time so if you don't we're stuffed!


----------



## Noodley (2 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I think you organised it last time so if you don't we're stuffed!



I did....we're screwed 

I cannae find anything about joining or creating mini leagues


----------



## Crackle (2 May 2010)

Look under account details.


----------



## rich p (3 May 2010)

If you look under 'change account details 'there is a submit change button which still has CycleChat as a mini-league.


----------



## Noodley (3 May 2010)

Thanks guys, that's me sorted


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2010)

As far as I can see, CC only have five registered teams so far!

http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/index.php?page=ranking

Are we competing here or somewhere else? 

And what about the Montserrat registration: do we continue with that?


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2010)

Six teams now Dayvo. 

Cattiwat - I wonder who that is?


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> As far as I can see, CC only have five registered teams so far!
> 
> http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/index.php?page=ranking
> 
> ...



You remember the old school motto, Dayvo, "Once a Monserratan always a Monserratan".

I'll be in there soon.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> As far as I can see, CC only have five registered teams so far!
> 
> http://www.nrtoone.com/fantasy/cycling/index.php?page=ranking
> 
> ...



I've tried to register twice with the CC league - when I do it, it says I am successful, but them my squad still doesn't appear...


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2010)

Same here but I note it doesn't update instantly, so perhaps we'll be there when it next updates.


----------



## Speicher (4 May 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I've tried to register twice with the CC league - when I do it, it says I am successful, but them my squad still doesn't appear...




I registered with the CC league this morning, and am not on the list. It looks like the mini-leagues are updated each evening, rather than when you register.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 May 2010)

Yeah, but I did this two weeks ago and again, yesterday.


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2010)

Has Montserrat gone bust (like Greece)?


----------



## Cathryn (4 May 2010)

Why's my team in red? And where is my Christmas Islands flag?


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Why's my team in red? And where is my Christmas Islands flag?



I'll email Noel re the mini-league.

p.s. Catherine, you may want to check up to see if Pelizotti and Freire are riding!


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

I've just hadd a recollection of Noodley doing an update by hand on the OP last time. Anyone else remember that? 
If so, I volunteer him to do it again!
I think the Montserrat flags were to help him pick us out.


----------



## Cathryn (4 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I'll email Noel re the mini-league.
> 
> p.s. Catherine, you may want to check up to see if Pelizotti and Freire are riding!




Thanks for looking into the glitches. I didn't realise TWO of Arthur's boys are out of the running. Bu**er!


----------



## Noodley (4 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I've just hadd a recollection of Noodley doing an update by hand on the OP last time. Anyone else remember that?
> If so, I volunteer him to do it again!
> I think the Montserrat flags were to help him pick us out.



Christ, there's life in your old addled brain yet! 

Yep I'll do manual updates if required but I should point out that it's easier if the OP does it so they can amend the OP


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Christ, there's life in your old addled brain yet!
> 
> Yep I'll do manual updates if required but I should point out that it's easier if the OP does it so they can amend the OP



Bollix! Okay then!

Everyone must become an upstanding citizen of Montserrat.


----------



## Skip Madness (4 May 2010)

*ANDIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMO!*


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2010)

I think the Scottish flag ought to have the Union Flag in the top left corner!


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

.....and of course, learn the words to the national anthem!


----------



## Dayvo (4 May 2010)

rich p said:


> .....and of course, learn the words to the national anthem!



What, 'Swing Low Sweet Chariot'?


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> What, 'Swing Low Sweet Chariot'?



...of Montserrat!


----------



## rich p (4 May 2010)

I had this reply from Noel
_
They only show up after an update, which I tend to do each day as the 
race gets closer.

Regards,
Noel_

We'll let it ride and see what happens. If all else fails I'll do a 'Noodley' and update manually.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2010)

I is there today. Last few days off adjustments as I feverishly scan the racing column inches.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2010)

Crackle said:


> I is there today. Last few days off adjustments as I feverishly scan the racing column inches.



The racing column? Don't say that or Dayvo will try to select Shergar!


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2010)

rich p said:


> The racing column? Don't say that or Dayvo will try to select Shergar!



Oops, I'd forgotten it was a horse racing term. Anyway, we don't really need to throw Dayvo off the scent


----------



## John the Monkey (5 May 2010)

Velogames are running one too - interface is slightly slicker, imo.

http://www.velogames.com/index.php


----------



## Skip Madness (5 May 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Velogames are running one too - interface is slightly slicker, imo.
> 
> http://www.velogames.com/index.php


Where's your national pride?


----------



## rich p (5 May 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Velogames are running one too - interface is slightly slicker, imo.
> 
> http://www.velogames.com/index.php



We used to use the velogames one but it disappeared. It was a better selection process. In this one it's easier to pick most of the favourites.
Maybe we should stick with it and go back to velogames for the TdF. What does the team think?


----------



## Dayvo (5 May 2010)

Crackle said:


> Oops, I'd forgotten it was a horse racing term. Anyway, we don't really need to throw Dayvo off the scent



I heard that! Pardon!!!

Rich, I'll go with the flow, but you lot'll be chasing my boys all through France (and Italy before and Spain after) regardless.


----------



## Cathryn (5 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Maybe we should stick with it and go back to velogames for the TdF. What does the team think?



I like this idea. I like how velogames split the riders into their various specialities, and the one we're using for the giro does make it maybe too easy to pick the good'uns. But I think it would be rude to change games now and Noel is v nice.


----------



## Noodley (5 May 2010)

We could of course do both!

Each has their merits.


----------



## Cathryn (5 May 2010)

Grasping for a second chance, eh Noodles?


----------



## Speicher (5 May 2010)

For the Giro, I think I would just stay with my amended, re-amended altered team, rather than choose a new one try to guess again who isn't going to get disqualified for doping. 

I would be happy to do the Tour de France with Velogames, if that is what people would like to do.


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2010)

What I like about Noel's site is the fact you can alter the Jokers up to the stage, so it maintains interest during the race. What I don't like is that the number of points allow you to pick nearly anyone but then again you have to know your riders as they are not categorised. I'd personally stick with Noel.


----------



## Noodley (5 May 2010)

Having tried to register on velogames, I am now reminded of how annoying it is! Slow updates....slow slow updates....days late updates....never updated on date specified...

But I have managed to get a team together that might do quite well


----------



## Dayvo (6 May 2010)

I've selected my team and made the necessary edits, but can't seem to sign up to the CC league.

How do you do that?


----------



## Speicher (6 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Okay, just created my 'first attempt' team - quite happy with it as a first effort, and might just leave it as is...
> 
> ...I cannae remember how to join the cyclechat mini-league, or will I still be part of it from last year?





Crackle said:


> Look under account details.



Dayvo, I think that is what I did.


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2010)

I have submitted a team to velogames as well, and set up a Cycle Chat mini league - just as a add-on as Noel's site is the 'official' CC league...

Code for CC mini league on velogames is 06185202


----------



## rich p (6 May 2010)

There are 14 teams in the CC mini league so far.Who's missing?


Team name Points 
1 Sparkies 1 0 
2 Baroudeurs 2010 0 
3 SC's NUTS 0 
8 Hamster Damn 0 
28 Les Singes 0 
30 I LUV BI BOYS 0 
162 Team Hormone 0 
208 Real Madrich 0 
243 Flying Monkeys 0 
356 Arthur's Boys 0 
379 cattywat 0 
381 pedal dancers 0 
395 porridge noshers 0 
408 Sportlichkeit


----------



## Cathryn (6 May 2010)

Come on...who is 'I love bi boys'?????


----------



## Noodley (6 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Come on...who is 'I love bi boys'?????



Maybe Dayvo's Far East adventures have had a lasting impact


----------



## Cathryn (6 May 2010)

Why is my team in red and lots of teams in pink?? Do I need to do something?

(Oh now I get it. Sorry. Ignore)


----------



## Skip Madness (7 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Come on...who is 'I love bi boys'?????


I couldn't be bothered coming up with an Italian pun so I just shot straight from the hip (or rather the testicles).


----------



## biking_fox (7 May 2010)

I've joined the Velogames league.

I guess I'll have to look into this other site as well now..... Maybe I'll do better there!


----------



## John the Monkey (7 May 2010)

rich p said:


> There are 14 teams in the CC mini league so far.Who's missing?


Me - I'm in the La Gazzetta one currently, waiting for George to add the extra minileague slots to join the 'chat one.


----------



## biking_fox (7 May 2010)

manages to create a different team for nrtoone's site - the differences in scoring of riders is very significant when it coems to picking riders!.

I couldnt' find Karpets on Nrtoone, yet Velogames lists him as riding. Anyone know the official position?


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> Me - I'm in the La Gazzetta one currently, waiting for George to add the extra minileague slots to join the 'chat one.



I assumed you were Les Singes, JtM


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

biking_fox said:


> manages to create a different team for nrtoone's site - the differences in scoring of riders is very significant when it coems to picking riders!.
> 
> I couldnt' find Karpets on Nrtoone, yet Velogames lists him as riding. Anyone know the official position?



He's in this list
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/giro-ditalia-start-list

as David Duffield once said when he dropped out the back of the peloton - it's curtains for Karpets


----------



## John the Monkey (7 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I assumed you were Les Singes, JtM


Oh, on Nrtoone? Yep, I thought we were talking Velogames.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

I've updated the OP to include the forum names that I know or can guess. Who are the rest?


----------



## montage (7 May 2010)

team "Poonage"...yer....real mature montage..

Anyway...I think I am in...


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2010)

Speicher said:


> Dayvo, I think that is what I did.




I think I've sussed it! 

Giro All-Star Fraudsters is up and chomping at the bit! 

My team looks similar to most of the others in the CC league! 

Have you all entered a team in the Velogames league, as well?


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

montage said:


> team "Poonage"...yer....real mature montage..
> 
> Anyway...I think I am in...







Dayvo said:


> I think I've sussed it!
> 
> Giro All-Star Fraudsters is up and chomping at the bit!
> 
> ...




I can't see Poonage or the Fraudsters in the CC league. Is it me?


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I can't see Poonage or the Fraudsters in the CC league. Is it me?



The update will probably have been, erm, updated by tomorrow morning, I expect/hope! 

If you're that keen to see my team () just find the team name in the LOOONG list of all the others! 

Did you enter the Velogames league?


----------



## Crackle (7 May 2010)

I am pedal dancers.


----------



## Cathryn (7 May 2010)

The husband is 'Real Madrich'


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> The update will probably have been, erm, updated by tomorrow morning, I expect/hope!
> 
> If you're that keen to see my team () just find the team name in the LOOONG list of all the others!
> 
> Did you enter the Velogames league?



Yes, but a bit of a slapdash selection.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

On reflection I don't think that the first 3 in the list are our lot.


----------



## Skip Madness (7 May 2010)

Is there a Cycle Chat mini-league in Velogames?


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

Skip Madness said:


> Is there a Cycle Chat mini-league in Velogames?



Yes, see post #89 for the code.

As far as I could see earlier, only me and Biking Fox were in it though!


----------



## Skip Madness (7 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Yes, see post #89 for the code.
> 
> As far as I could see earlier, only me and Biking Fox were in it though!



Thanks. Three of us now.

My team for the nrtoone one is fairly weak but I felt guilty about loading it with stars.


----------



## montage (7 May 2010)

definately in cycle chat league now


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2010)

Representing Barbados () _Nine Great Names _duly selected for the Velogames league!

Riders were picked on the amusement factor of their names! 

Just got to try and find out how to join the CC league.


----------



## Dayvo (7 May 2010)

Sorted! 

Now we're four!


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2010)

Dayvo, am I in velogames mini league? I does not show on my screen despite having set it up and joined


----------



## theloafer (7 May 2010)

porridge noshers ..are in both...


----------



## rich p (7 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Dayvo, am I in velogames mini league? I does not show on my screen despite having set it up and joined



No!


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2010)

rich p said:


> No!



Oh FFS!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (7 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Oh FFS!!!


I missed the "Confirm Entry" link first time round.

Now obviously, I'm a silly monkey, and I'm not suggesting that that could have happened to you, noodley.


----------



## Noodley (7 May 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> I missed the "Confirm Entry" link first time round.
> 
> Now obviously, I'm a silly monkey, and I'm not suggesting that that could have happened to you, noodley.



err, obviously I would not be so stupid....but if you check I am now joined up


----------



## Speicher (7 May 2010)

Err, no, but you could be a silly noodle! 


* ducks and runs for cover in Tea? thread *


----------



## Shaun (8 May 2010)

I've joined, created a team, and joined the Cyclechat sub-group but I don't seem to be on the list - _Giro d'Yorkshire_?

Perhaps there's a delay before I'm added to the list.


----------



## 4F (8 May 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Dayvo (8 May 2010)

John the Monkey said:


> I missed the "Confirm Entry" link first time round.





Noodley said:


> err, obviously I would not be so stupid....but if you check I am now joined up



Moi aussi!  

But it was quickly rectified!


----------



## rich p (8 May 2010)

Is there any way of seeing all the teams enetred other than just the mini league?


----------



## rich p (8 May 2010)

Admin said:


> I've joined, created a team, and joined the Cyclechat sub-group but I don't seem to be on the list - _Giro d'Yorkshire_?
> 
> Perhaps there's a delay before I'm added to the list.



There is a delay usually



4F said:


> I'm in



What's your team name ?


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2010)

Should I start another thread for the velogames site? The splitters league....


----------



## rich p (8 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Should I start another thread for the velogames site? The splitters league....



I think you should otherwise we're going to be more confused than usual!


----------



## Speicher (8 May 2010)

I can see that Dayvo is starting off as he means to go on! 548th (last place) in the nrtoone.com League.

Sorry, Dayvo, very hard to resist saying that.


----------



## 4F (8 May 2010)

rich p said:


> What's your team name ?



4F's Fantasic Flyers

Not showing in the league yet but only did it early hours of this morning


----------



## Cathryn (8 May 2010)

Hurrah. A very reputable start for Arthur's Boys. Richard is GUTTED


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2010)

The guy in first overall has played every joker on stage 1 

Dayvo you're doing this deliberately now.


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2010)

Bollocks, I did not realise you could pick more than one rider per stage for the joker or I'd have had Evans as well for today's stage!


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2010)

Who is Giro d'Yorkshire? Huge shout on having Brent Bookwalter as stage 1 Joker!!!


----------



## rich p (9 May 2010)

admin

The boss


----------



## Noodley (9 May 2010)

Must have been a fluke then


----------



## rich p (9 May 2010)

I'm impressed at how quickly it's updated.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2010)

There are a few teams in the OP without forum names. Anyone care to own up?


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I'm impressed at how quickly it's updated.



Very much so.


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2010)

rich p said:


> I'm impressed at how quickly it's updated.





Speicher said:


> Very much so.



Yeah, right!


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2010)

Last year I often heard the expression "Dayvo's bottom", did not expect to hear that again this year.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2010)

Speicher said:


> Last year I often heard the expression "Dayvo's bottom", did not expect to hear that again this year.



This thread is pointless without pictures


----------



## Speicher (9 May 2010)




----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2010)

rich p said:


> This thread is pointless without pictures



That can be arranged!


----------



## montage (9 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> That can be arranged!



nein danka!


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2010)

montage said:


> nein danka!



I can just about manage one of them, let alone nine!


----------



## rich p (9 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> That can be arranged!


----------



## Dayvo (9 May 2010)

rich p said:


>



Is that some peanut in a Brighton shirt, Rich?


----------



## rich p (9 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Is that some peanut in a Brighton shirt, Rich?





Must be if it looks like a Tesco's carrier bag!


----------



## Telemark (9 May 2010)

rich p said:


> There are a few teams in the OP without forum names. Anyone care to own up?



My "RandomRiders" were picked very hastily late on Friday 
They did surprisingly well yesterday, not quite at the same level today ...
I blame the crashes  

T


----------



## dmoan (10 May 2010)

I have picked my 'endoftether elite' and added them to the CycleChat league!


----------



## Kablinsky (10 May 2010)

The Broomwagon Regulars is myself.


----------



## johnnyh (10 May 2010)

Go Team Hormone!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2010)

Rather like me, the Flying Monkeys won't really show until the roads start heading upwards...


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

johnnyh said:


> Go Team Hormone!



Well done johnnyh but don't count your blood cells until the doping control has been checked


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

I've just realised that over half of my team either have doped, are doping or probably doped. Allegedly


----------



## johnnyh (10 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Well done johnnyh but don't count your blood cells until the doping control has been checked



hahaha so I picked Vinokourov...


----------



## Cathryn (10 May 2010)

I tried not to pick dopers (apart from dishy ones) and as such I'm falling rapidly down the rankings.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 May 2010)

I picked a mixture of riders I like and ones who might actually win something. So, unsurprisingly, I am right in the middle. Arashiro isn't likely to get anything...


----------



## Telemark (10 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> I tried not to pick dopers (*apart from dishy ones*) and as such I'm falling rapidly down the rankings.




So who are the dishy dopers?
I tried not to pick any dopers (according to my limited knowlegde anyway), apart from David Millar, whom I don't consider a doper _any more_ ...  

T


----------



## rich p (10 May 2010)

Dopers win so I've sent some EPO to my clean riders!


----------



## Shaun (11 May 2010)

I picked them all at random because I don't really know who any of them are. Can you tell ... 

Complete fluke that I'm as high up as that in the rankings - but there's time yet ...


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2010)

Telemark said:


> So who are the dishy dopers?
> I tried not to pick any dopers (according to my limited knowlegde anyway), apart from David Millar, whom I don't consider a doper _any more_ ...
> 
> T



He's my dishy doper. I met him at a bike show and simpered like a schoolgirl. Most embarressing!! I have no other dopers to the best of my knowledge - and I don't consider Dave the Rave to be a doper any more either, quite the opposite.


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> He's my dishy doper. I met him at a bike show and simpered like a schoolgirl. Most *embarressing*!! I have no other dopers to the best of my knowledge - and I don't consider Dave the Rave to be a doper any more either, quite the opposite.



Yes, quite!


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2010)

Oh no, did I spell it wrong? It's the one word i can never EVER get write!


----------



## rich p (12 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Oh no, did I spell it wrong? It's the one word i can never EVER get *write*!



I'm sure it's a set-up!


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2010)

Know! What have I done?


----------



## Dayvo (12 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Oh no, did I spell it wrong? It's the one word i can never EVER get write!



Two wrongs don't make a write, but your escued!  But not for picking a doper! (although Basso is in my team!)


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Two wrongs don't make a write, but your escued!  But not for picking a doper! (although Basso is in my team!)


Don't worry Dayvo, Ivan only INTENDED to dope, see?


----------



## rich p (12 May 2010)

Team WhoreMoan () still flying high!

Well done johnnyh!


----------



## johnnyh (12 May 2010)

hehehe dead scientific in my selections... honest


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2010)

Has it been updated today? Did my boys get NOTHING?


----------



## Noodley (12 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> Has it been updated today? Did my boys get NOTHING?



I think the rules stated that there were no points awarded for the TTT


----------



## Cathryn (12 May 2010)

AAAh. Thanks Noodley.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 May 2010)

Good on Yukiya Arashiro today - just a shame I changed my choice of joker stage for him, at the last minute, from today to stage 9!


----------



## Cathryn (13 May 2010)

Really felt for him not winning today, he worked so hard!!

My team are holding their own. Middle of the pack. Not going to win but beating the husband, which is clearly the main thing.


----------



## Telemark (13 May 2010)

not a single point for the RandomRiders today ... what's it like at the bottom of the heap, Dayvo? 

T


----------



## johnnyh (13 May 2010)

sheeesh bad day in Team Hormone, dropped 30 places in the rankings 

my own fault for trusting in Greipel and a few ex cons!


----------



## Cathryn (15 May 2010)

OOOOH....I surge up the chart!! How exciting. And Mr Dishy lying in third! What a great day.


----------



## Telemark (15 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> OOOOH....I surge up the chart!! How exciting. *And Mr Dishy lying in third!* What a great day.



 good, isn't it? We saw him life in Edinburgh last summer, during the Nocturne race, which he won. Sadly this year the race co-incides with a certain big event in France, so I suspect he will be elsewhere  (winning points for my team hopefully).
And my "secret weapon" (fellow Austrian) has made got some more points for me too 

T


----------



## johnnyh (15 May 2010)

after a promising start it's all sliding backwards... I am blaming Greipels loss of form and Sastre for being, well..... hopeless! The less said about Moncoutie the better


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2010)

Bruseghin is out, Sastre is cycling worse than I do, Wiggins is average, Petacchi is not even average, Geipel is still not a good as he thinks he is...or I hoped he would be.


----------



## montage (15 May 2010)

Christian VDV is out, Wiggo seems to think the giro is no biggo. Sastre is cycling worse than Noodley does and Basso was blown away today.

Definately going to pick my TdF team a little wiser rather than just try and go for all the big names.


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2010)

I don't understand: Cunego was 2nd today right. So he should have 20pts but I'm showing nothing for him in my team or indeed in the rider rankings but the stage results show 20pts ??????


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2010)

Sorry, as you were. The rider scores mujst update after the team scores.


----------



## rich p (16 May 2010)

Cathryn said:


> OOOOH....I surge up the chart!! How exciting. And *Mr Dishy *lying in third! What a great day.



How very kind of you to say so, Cat! Hamster Damn is overcome.

Was it the famous photo that convinced you?

p.s. You don't scrub up too bad yourself


----------



## Cathryn (16 May 2010)

Hehehe


----------



## Noodley (16 May 2010)

Christ and bugger! That's Petacchi out as well


----------



## johnnyh (16 May 2010)

Sky might as well pack up and go home for all the good Wiggo is doing for my points! Sastre, Sastre, don't even get me going... and as for Basso, you cant spell basso without the asso!


----------



## montage (16 May 2010)

Noodley said:


> Christ and bugger! That's Petacchi out as well



what?where?
bugger.
That is my 2nd rider out of the game


----------



## johnnyh (19 May 2010)

so far so so, reckon a couple of my riders have slept in!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2010)

Serpa got his first points today and finally broke his duck. I am expecting him to go for it on at least one stage in the mountains though.


----------



## Speicher (20 May 2010)

Cuddles is having dinner on his own in his room tonight. As his Director Sportive, I suggested that his juvenile behaviour meant that he should go to bed early without any dinner.


----------



## johnnyh (20 May 2010)

climbed a couple of places today, but certainly not threatening the leaders 

pull your finger out lads!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2010)

Ha, Garzelli, Scarponi, Cunego all scored big for me today after getting in the wrong group yesterday. Clearly, the little conversation we had did the trick...


----------



## rich p (20 May 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Ha, Garzelli, Scarponi, Cunego all scored big for me today after getting in the wrong group yesterday. Clearly, the little conversation we had did the trick...



Clutching at straws, FM, but at least you, may avoid relegation


----------



## montage (29 May 2010)

gained a few places the last couple of days - hopefully gain 3ish more when the GC results are out


----------



## rich p (30 May 2010)

Who won?


----------



## Dayvo (30 May 2010)

rich p said:


> Who won?



Who cares! 

Who didn't come came *LAST*? 

OK, well done, Rich!


----------



## Speicher (30 May 2010)

Crackle has moved in between you and me Dayvo!


----------



## Kablinsky (30 May 2010)

And to think I ditched Richie Porte for David Moncoutie in my final selection. D'OH!


----------



## rich p (30 May 2010)

Think tour, think drug, is my advice!


----------



## johnnyh (30 May 2010)

ah not a bad showing, better than I did in last years Tour de France!


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2010)

Speicher said:


> Crackle has moved in between you and me Dayvo!



Heh! 

What happened to my mid-table mediocrity. I've come crashing down big time. Enough of the agonising, more dopers next time, it worked for Rich p


----------



## Noodley (30 May 2010)

Well done rich, yet another poor performance by my lot


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 May 2010)

I don't think I will bother with that one again. The rules are a bit silly really - you can basically chose anyone you want, however good, as opposed to having a points budget which would force you to make more intelligent decisions about who to pick...


----------



## montage (31 May 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I don't think I will bother with that one again. The rules are a bit silly really - you can basically chose anyone you want, however good, as opposed to having a points budget which would force you to make more intelligent decisions about who to pick...



Ah the bitter taste


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 May 2010)

montage said:


> Ah the bitter taste



of what?


----------



## montage (31 May 2010)

Flying_Monkey said:


> of what?



defeat 

I agree though, to win, simply select all the favourites and play the jokes cleverly...needs to be less points available


----------



## Flying_Monkey (31 May 2010)

montage said:


> defeat
> 
> I agree though, to win, simply select all the favourites and play the jokes cleverly...needs to be less points available



Exactly. I just chose riders I liked for various reasons, some of whom were good bets, some were not. So they came right in the middle, as I expected. The joker system is good, but it's not really a 'fantasy league' in the way that fantasy football is.


----------



## rich p (31 May 2010)

The old one we used was a much better selection process but it still hasn't been updated yet!


----------



## Haitch (31 May 2010)

The old site had a good selection process but the scoring system meant that if you got your nose just a titch in front of someone else the accumulated points would build up momentum and carry you all the way to the finishing line. And it took ages to update!


----------



## biking_fox (31 May 2010)

Had a good scrap with Hamster Damm - richp - thorughout the giro in both fanstasy leagues. Just have to wait and see if I do any better in the other league!

Agree the scoring/picking system in this one is a bit odd.


----------



## theloafer (31 May 2010)

very pleased with the porridge noshers...


----------



## Skip Madness (1 Jun 2010)

My bi boys didn't do well because they were more interested in each other than the Giro. It's a lesson learned.


----------

